# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Furama Đà Nẵng

## namtv

- Hạng sao: 5 sao
- Địa chỉ: 68 Hồ Xuân Hương
- Điện thoại: (84.511) 3847888 / 3847333
- Fax: (84.511) 3847666
- Website: http://www.furamavietnam.com
- Email   : furamadn@hn.vnn.vn
- Số phòng: 198
Nằm trên bãi biển Bắc Mỹ An, nổi tiếng sạch đẹp vào loại nhất nhì Việt Nam, khách sạn Furama gồm 198 phòng ngủ với hàng loạt dịch vụ bổ sung phong phú, hiện đại: massage, karaoke, phòng tập thể dục; hệ thống nhà hàng có các món ăn Á Âu, các loại bánh đặc biệt do đầu bếp n*ước ngoài chế biến; có hệ thống sân tennis, bể bơi ngoài trời.
*
Vị trí:*

Ngay tại khu nghỉ bạn có thể đi bằng xe tới 4 điểm di sản văn hóa được UNESCO công nhận Cố Đô Huế (2 giờ), thương cảng Hội An (30 phút), trung tâm tâm linh của người dân Champa ở Mỹ Sơn (90 phút), hang Phong Nha ở Quảng Bình (3 giờ).

*Phòng nghỉ:*

Phòng tại khu nghỉ được chia 2 cánh, mỗi cánh 4 tầng có 198 phòng nghỉ và phòng căn hộ nhìn ra biển và bể bơi cùng với những khu vườn nhiệt đới. Mỗi phòng nghỉ và phòng căn hộ đều có ban công thoáng đãng hoặc sân trời, với tầm nhìn ra biển, ra vườn hoặc ra khu tắm. Kiến trúc kiểu Pháp quyến rũ hài hòa với nét truyền thống Việt

*Tiện nghi:*

- Nhà Hàng & Quán Bar:

The Ocean Terrace : Nhà hàng có hướng nhìn ra phía biển, khung cảnh thiên nhiên thơ mộng và tuyệt đẹp, cùng với hương vị của vùng Địa Trung Hải và hàng loạt những loại rượu Ý và Grappas sẽ mang đến cho bạn nhiều cảm nhận khác nhau và lý thú tại khu nghỉ này.

The Ocean Terrace Bar : Bar được thiết kế và xây dựng với không gian mở và có hướng nhìn ra phía biển. Tại đây, chuyên phục vụ đồ ăn nhẹ, và các loại cocktail và đồ uống có cồn khác.

Hải Vân Lounge : Bạn có thể thưởng thức các loại cocktail và đồ uống khác, các món ăn nhẹ trong một không gian được trang hoàng theo phong cách thuộc địa với ghế mây và đồ chạm Việt Nam. Ngoài ra, tại đây buổi tối có nhạc công piano mang lại cho bạn khoảng khắc thư giãn và hòa vào các bản nhạc lãng mạn, trữ tình.

Café Indochine : Một không gian mang đậm phong cách Furama, không đâu khác mà ngay tại đây. Một nhà hàng châu Á gợi lại cảm giác của một thời Pháp thuộc với nội thất bằng mây, quạt trần, cửa sổ kiểu Pháp và những ảnh cổ và những kỉ vật trên tường. Tại nhà hàng có một thực đơn đặc sắc của Việt Nam, Trung Quốc, Malaysia, Thái Lan, Indonesia và Ấn Độ tại một khu bếp mở và cả ngoài trời.

The Lagoon Bar : Nằm bên cạnh Lagoon Pool, Lagoon Bar là một ốc đảo xanh tốt và đầy sức sống, thích hợp để bạn nhâm nhi một ly cocktail, hay những ly đồ uống khác và những bữa ăn nhẹ.

- Thể Thao & Giải Trí
Furama có đầy đủ các hoạt động thể thao trong và ngoài trời, bao gồm:

Terraced Ocean Pool : Có hướng nhìn xuống bãi biển cát trắng.

Các môn thể thao trên nước: Chèo bè, lướt ván, chèo xuồng, chèo thuyền, đạp nước, lướt ván buồm…

Ngoài ra còn có các hoạt động hàng ngày khác nhau, thay đổi theo từng ngày, như các bài tập Yoga, tổ chức các trận đấu bóng chuyền, bóng đá, cầu lông.

Sân tennis: sân tennis 4 floodlit, 2 sân cứng và 2 sân cỏ nhân tạo, cho thuê vợt, có chuyên gia hướng dẫn, bàn tennis và 2 máy trò chơi PlayStation.
Phòng Gallery: tới đây bạn sẽ được tham gia các trò chơi Snooker, Pool, Cờ, Back Gammon hoặc Mahjong hoăc thưởng thức 1 trong 200 bộ phim trên màn chiếu 61 inch hoặc xem một cuốn sách từ thư viện.

Lặn ống thở và lặn bình khí : Furama là một trong các khu nghỉ chuyên tổ chức hoạt động lặn độc lập ở khu vực được điều hành bởi hướng dẫn viên lặn quốc tế Gerald Strauss, một chuyên gia có bằng cấp và hơn 30 năm kinh nghiệm. Khu lặn biển này được trang bị đầy đủ các dịch vụ và khóa học (trong đó có cả những khóa PADI và CMAS) cho những người mới học và cả những người đã có kinh nghiệm trong việc lặn biển. Mở cửa từ tháng 3 đến tháng 10 hàng năm.

Furama Resort - Đà Nẵng tiện nghi và dịch vụ:
Phòng họp lớn, phòng chức năng, nhà hàng, bar và các khu dịch vụ nằm trọn trong khu nhà 2 và 3 tầng bao quanh khu sân trong. Nhà hàng và các quầy giải khát thoáng đãng với gỗ bóng và sàn đá, kết cấu tự nhiên hài hòa với những chi tiết bằng mây và các đồ nhân tạo Việt Nam, cùng với nội thất làm nên vẻ cá tính đặc sắc Á Đông.

Phòng họp: các phòng họp và phòng hội thảo có sức chứa đến 600 người với các phòng chức năng được bao quanh bởi các sân trời, với hướng nhìn thẳng ra biển và các đầm nước, tạo cảm giác thư giãn, nghỉ ngơi thực sự khi dùng bữa. Ngoài ra các phòng hội họp còn được trang bị những trang thiết bị nghe nhìn hiện đại nhất.

Trung tâm thương vụ: Được trang bị đầy đủ với những khu làm việc, màn máy tính, máy in, các phòng họp nhỏ, và hàng loạt những dịch vụ khác phục vụ công tác hội họp.

Trung tâm thể chất : Với các máy tập thể hình, máy tập thể dục hoặc các loại máy “Die Hard” Fitness Fans, bạn sẽ cảm thấy thoải mái để tham gia chương trình Life Guards, đặc biệt là luyện tập với nhóm “Royal Life Saving Society” của Australia vào buổi sáng hàng ngày lúc 10 giờ ở Water Sport House.

Beauty Salon: Mát xa toàn thân và mát xa chân, các liệu pháp chăm sóc cơ thể, chăm sóc da mặt, chăm sóc móng chân, móng tay, đắp mặt nạ, waxing hoặc thư giãn trong các phòng tắm hơi và phòng sauna.

Phòng trẻ em: Tại đây có dịch vụ trông trẻ miễn phí với những người trông trẻ có kinh nghiệm. Họ sẽ đảm bảo coi sóc con cái bạn và cho chúng chơi đùa thỏa thích suốt ngày. Đối với những trẻ lớn hơn, có sân chơi trên bãi biển cũng như một loạt những trò chơi trên biển cho các em.

_Theo: dulichvtv_


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## nvtvn

Bạn có thể tham khảo thêm khách sạn Furama Đà Nẵng tại trang web:Thông tin du lịch

----------


## smartnet

*
Khách sạn của bạn luôn mong muốn: 

1. Thực hiện được nhiều giao dịch với Khách hàng. Khách kiểm tra được tình trạng phòng tại thời điểm đặt, đặt phòng và thanh toán trực tuyến trên bất cứ nơi đâu với tính chuyên nghiệp cao nhờ: HỆ THỐNG ĐẶT PHÒNG TRỰC TUYẾN
2. Gia tăng mạnh mẽ khả năng tìm kiếm khách hàng mới, kích hoạt nhu cầu đặt phòng và sử dụng các dịch vụ của khách sạn với: TỰ ĐỘNG HÓA MARKETING3. Một website đẹp, thu hút, thân thiện và tối ưu hóa các công cụ tìm kiếm, cho phép du khách đặt phòng trực tuyến với: THIẾT KẾ WEBSITE CHUYÊN NGHIỆP

Liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay bây giờ để có cơ hội dành nhiều chính sách ưu đãi cho Khách sạn của bạn!

Call: (04)3 56 26 100 Or  0936.995.987*

----------


## namnguyen

Khách sạn xịn nhất ĐN đây

----------


## dung89

Lung linh quá đi thôi

----------

